# Anyone used a 'Husher'?



## jodnfletcher (Aug 18, 2009)

Husher

We've just been slapped with a noise control order for Fletcher's barking - I'm at my wits end!!  We tried training 'quiet' - ha that's a joke. OK when she's in the house maybe that will work SOMETIMES, but in the garden, forget it. So I tried the ultrasonic bark collar - no effect at all. A remote shock collar? Nope. She's got an auto shock collar now that starts with a vibration, and works up 6 levels and this seemed to work for the first month, but she seems to have got immune to that now too. I've emailed the place we got the collar as they have an upgrade guarantee if the collar doesn't work, but I really hate the idea of having a stronger shock collar on her. She yelps at the moment occasionally (we know its working cos we can see the light come on, and she yelps sometimes) but it doesn't deter her from barking.

I saw the husher muzzle and wondered if this might be an alternative to try and wondered if anyone has used it or something similar before? We know that it's a lot about her age (she's just turned 1 yr old) and everything is exciting, she wants to protect her garden and see off anything she thinks she can hear/see (although she also barks at the front window whenever people walk past the house, and cats - well there's no stopping her if she spots a cat!). We're consistent with the alpha dog training and always eat first, take her food up so she doesn't choose when she eats, we go through doors firs (make her wait - she sits and waits until told to come through most times), make her earn treats/toys etc (she has to sit or down before we throw a toy for her etc). And she gets as much exercise as we can give her. (At least an hour's walk each day, with playtime in the garden chasing our other dog around and playtime with us a few times a day too, with big runs on the beach at the weekends).

Any help or tips would be MUCH appreciated. We would hate to have her taken away which is what I fear will happen if we can't get this barking under control :help:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

For the bark collar, it's possible the the prongs are too short and not having the full effect - for the German Shepherd coat longer prongs are usually needed - the company should be able to provide these. I don't know about the Husher - so sorry, can't help you there. It's not enough to have a mechanical solution, one also needs to work with the dog specifically on the barking problem. My Sting was really into barking. "Barking: the sound of a language" by Turid Rugaas helped me to understand and train him. When it was the worst - (one-year-old like your dog) - I did keep him inside when I went to work. I worked with him on the inside barking using the lessons from Turid Rugaas's book. I also worked with him out in the yard during the peak time. I would give him a short obedience lesson then for his reward - a game of tug. He had to pay attention and couldn't go off charging and barking whenever he wanted. I also keep him busy inside the house - he had to follow me around and I insisited that he hold a down/stay when I was doing chores or reading. That way he had to concentrate on me and couldn't go off barking whenever he saw someone go by the window. It takes time and patience and your dog is young. Also to prevent another warning, you may want to look into a dog day care for when you're not at home and if you can't leave the dog inside.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have the husher - doesn't work. Bought for my very barky Keeshond and it sure doesn't hush her! She's too sensitive for shock collars so I've given up.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Worse comes to worse, you can de-bark her as a last resort. Are you exercising her enough?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Worse comes to worse, you can de-bark her as a last resort. Are you exercising her enough?


I'm fairly sure it is illegal to de-bark in New Zealand (lived there until 2 years ago). I had the same problem with my old girl and I just could not get her to stop so she had to be inside while I was at work. I hope you can find a solution soon.


----------



## jodnfletcher (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for your replies. 

Elaine - I wouldn't consider de-barking her so we're perservering with the other methods. 

MaryBeth - The shock collar we have has 2 sets of prongs and we use the long set for her. We know it works as she yelps sometimes but continues barking - stubborn little madam!! I've also booked her into doggy day care once per week which starts tomorrow so will see how that helps. 

She gets regular walks every evening, and a couple of playtime sessions during the day with our other dog charging aruond the garden like lunatics! (Plus a trip to the park with my Mum one or two days per week too) Then a couple of huge runs on the beach over the weekends. It's as much exercise as we can physically give her and I know she probably needs more, but we just don't have any more time. We also do some obedience work with her in the evenings inside.

We've had the husher on her for a couple of weeks now whenever she goes outside on her own. It doesn't stop her barking completely, but when she does bark it's muffled and not so loud, and she seems to be barking for shorter periods (or maybe I"m just getting out there quicker to stop her hehe!). Hopefully that will pacify the neighbours for a while as we work with her more!

I work from home so lucky that I can keep her inside most of the day and let her out for toilet/play breaks and I can control how long she is out for. I"m trying not to run out there the second she starts barking - I wait until there is a quiet break (usually after 4 or 5 barks and then go out, praise her for quiet and bring them inside. (Tai never barks - only when someone comes to the door or if they are playing). I always leave the dogs inside when I go out too so they aren't causing a nuisance in the garden when there is noone here to rectify it.

Hopefully we'll get there....


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update - it's nice to know you've made progress and that the husher is having some effect. Fortunately, you're home with her. She is a young dog and that could be some of it. She certainly gets enough exercise and play. If you can do the obedience work outside that will help her concentrate on you and calm down so she isn't always in "bark mode". Inside you can give her a "job", like staying on the down by your desk for a short period of time while you work and then following you around the house. You are making quite an effort and I would think your neighbors would start to hear the difference


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

So many products out there.

I saw a woman with a dog wearing a mesh muzzle. She said it was to work with her barking issues and she was getting some results with that. 

I wish you luck with the husher.


----------

